# Jigs for Pompano



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Ive been using fleas and shrimp etc for pomps ever since i started fishing, but ive never really tried jigs for them. The only action my pompano jigs see is when im using em for ladyfish, spanish, blues, bonita and all that. My question is, how effective are they for pomps? (i mean the jigs are named after them after all) Do you just blind cast em off the shore or what?


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

I have wondered the same thing, and would like to know the answer


----------



## arcadiainc (Dec 3, 2007)

*Pompano Jigs*

Half Hitch Tackle in Panama City has Pompano jigs. They have a very good website. Also they have four locations. I was in the Port St. Joe store last weekend and bought a couple. Very nice people. They have a mail out catalogue. I ordered one and five days later had it.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

yeah half hitch is where i get all mine, great store


----------

